# Phenibut FAA...Holy crap!!



## midnightson

This stuff is *AMAZING!!!* Better than Phenibut HCI!

On 3mg, I've experienced a strong opioid-like euphoria, relaxed muscles, and almost TOTAL elimination of SA, for around 7-8 hours. I dosed 9 hours ago and I still feel incredible, and this is running on 3 hours of sleep for the past few nights!

I know everyone reacts to substances differently, but I _highly_ suggest checking this out if nothing else has worked for you.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Im unclear in the difference between FAA vs the original one..Is the FAA version powdered rather than crystallized?


----------



## midnightson

SupaDupaFly said:


> Im unclear in the difference between FAA vs the original one..Is the FAA version powdered rather than crystallized?


Yes, it's also tasteless, which is a godsend coming from the nastiness of HCI.

The effects are different too. HCI always felt "dirty" to me. Hard to explain, it just felt like something I shouldn't be putting in my body.

I don't feel any of that on FAA. It also has a definite anti-depressant effect on me which I never experienced on HCI.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

midnightson said:


> Yes, it's also tasteless, which is a godsend coming from the nastiness of HCI.
> 
> The effects are different too. HCI always felt "dirty" to me. Hard to explain, it just felt like something I shouldn't be putting in my body.
> 
> I don't feel any of that on FAA. It also has a definite anti-depressant effect on me which I never experienced on HCI.


Ahh i see..makes sense why it's more expensive than the other variant. The salt after taste is horrendous. Btw do you usually take 3g? That's a lot..I remember i took that once and felt kinda nauseous.


----------



## Zeeshan

Op please provide more info on this

I tried the original and felt the same way

Does tolerance develop the same ?


----------



## midnightson

SupaDupaFly said:


> Ahh i see..makes sense why it's more expensive than the other variant. The salt after taste is horrendous. Btw do you usually take 3g? That's a lot..I remember i took that once and felt kinda nauseous.


That's usually what I have to take to feel any effect. I seem to have a natural tolerance to the stuff. The first time I took HCI I didn't feel anything until I bumped it up to 2mg.

I've actually taken 8mg before. Amazingly I didn't puke, but I was drunk as hell the whole day lol.


----------



## midnightson

Zeeshan said:


> Does tolerance develop the same ?


Yeah, unfortunately. The biggest downside is the potential dependancy. I've gone through withdrawal before and it sucked ***, so I'm kinda scared of getting addicted again. I think if I stick to taking 2-3 days a week I can keep the dose at 3mg.


----------



## Zeeshan

midnightson said:


> Yeah, unfortunately. The biggest downside is the potential dependancy. I've gone through withdrawal before and it sucked ***, so I'm kinda scared of getting addicted again. I think if I stick to taking three days a week I can keep the dose at 3mg.


Okay do you think its worth trying. On a scale of 1 to 10 rate the anti anxiety effects


----------



## midnightson

Zeeshan said:


> Okay do you think its worth trying. On a scale of 1 to 10 rate the anti anxiety effects


Definitely. I'd say 9. Physical symptoms are completely gone but I still have some paranoid thoughts. I doubt that's something that can be changed with medication though, it's just a part of my personality.


----------



## Zeeshan

midnightson said:


> Definitely. I'd say 9. Physical symptoms are completely gone but I still have some paranoid thoughts. I doubt that's something that can be changed with medication though, it's just a part of my personality.


Wow thanks I will order and try


----------



## midnightson

Btw I meant to say grams not mg.


----------



## jacim

I was reading this thread with interest a few weeks ago since I'm a big fan of Phenibut. I've been using the HCI version for about 2 years, about 2g twice a week. I look forward to those 2 days as they are without a doubt the best days of my week. So based on this thread I thought I'd give the F.A.A. version a try because the HCI is indeed pretty horrible tasting.
I have to say I was hugely disappointed. At first I thought maybe I had finally reached that dreaded tolerance level. I tried it on about six different days, same dosage as the HCI version. There was perhaps a slight anti-anxiety effect, but that was it. The HCI version ALWAYS gave me this feeling of invincibility, a bit euphoric. 
So I ordered another batch of the HCI, and I'm happy to report I have not overdone it and built up tolerance. It's the same Phenibut feeling I remember.
So it is my personal opinion there is something quite different about the F.A.A. version. It just doesn't work for me like the HCI does.
I'd be very interested to hear if others have experienced this, or have noticed any other differences between the two.


----------



## Sacrieur

Why is this stuff even legal to buy without a prescription, the potential for abuse is too high because people don't know how to dose properly.


----------



## MrKappa

Stuff CANNOT be mixed with Alcohol. You cannot even drink a single beer, well you might get away with a lose dose combo, but if you high dose you are putting yourself at risk. They do not mix with each other.



Sacrieur said:


> Why is this stuff even legal to buy without a prescription, the potential for abuse is too high because people don't know how to dose properly.


They sell perfectly legal and basically poisonous plants with hallucinogenic properties, legally. They can kill you, yet they illegalize the safer stuff. Go figure, right?

Anyways... the recreational value for Phenibut is basically non-existent. It is like an extremely light version of a prescription anti-anxiety.

Anyways, yeah, don't mix phenibut with alcohol. You might not wake up, or it might take you a really long time to wake up.


----------



## jacim

Sacrieur said:


> Why is this stuff even legal to buy without a prescription, the potential for abuse is too high because people don't know how to dose properly.


I guess alcohol should also then be illegal, or available only with a prescription?


----------



## MrKappa

That's the way it would have been if prohibition was still around.

Who wants lead poisoning from copper/lead moonshine stills, when you can professionalize everyone and get thousands of flavors to choose from?

Alcohol, let's face it, it's one of the hardest drugs out there.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/27/health/27coca.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0



> Cocaine is undoubtedly bad for the fetus. But experts say its effects are less severe than those of alcohol and are comparable to those of tobacco - two legal substances that are used much more often by pregnant women, despite health warnings.


It's all about moderation and self-responsibility, and those are hard things to come by.


----------



## jacim

MrKappa said:


> It's all about moderation and self-responsibility, and those are hard things to come by.


Amen brotha.


----------



## Bert Reynolds

I got two questions for you: Is there a cross tolerance between Xanax and this do you know? Also, where do you recommend getting a high quality supply of this?


----------



## MrKappa

peeknootropics does a third party lab analysis on batches, they mention something about Xanax, but I have no idea if it's FAA or HCI


----------



## red3002

Sacrieur said:


> Why is this stuff even legal to buy without a prescription, the potential for abuse is too high because people don't know how to dose properly.


Just like TV, Coffee, Soda, Cake is addicting and dangerous if done too much. No need for the government to make all of these illegal because they can potentially be abused.


----------



## MrKappa

red3002 said:


> Just like TV, Coffee, Soda, Cake is addicting and dangerous if done too much. No need for the government to make all of these illegal because they can potentially be abused.


Yeah, exactly, try an eat someones malformed version of a sweet lemon meringue pie and you'll be able to feel the internal burn scars inside your intestinal tract for months/years to come.


----------



## nagem

*Phenibut and your liver*

Phenibut is NOT good for your liver.
And the more you use it, the less it works.
If you want to feel more energized and interested in life and attempt to treat your social anxiety, try amino acid supplementation. Try L-phenylalanine. I recommend the NOW brand or the loose powder sold by Liftmode. 
I've tried a lot of different things over a 10+ year period and can say that the combination of L-phenylalanine and 5-htp, along with a good multi-vitamin, a diet low in grains/carbs/sugar/processed foods actually works for me.
About nine months ago I started taking St Johns Wort (the perika brand, the best formulation) and noticed a difference. But I needed something "more", and found that through amino acid supplementation and through changing my diet. I really recommend "The Mood Cure" by Julia Ross. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## istayhome

Sacrieur said:


> Why is this stuff even legal to buy without a prescription, the potential for abuse is too high because people don't know how to dose properly.


Every drug should b legal. We have the fundamental right to alter our consciousness. That is part of the intention of the first amendment.



MrKappa said:


> Stuff CANNOT be mixed with Alcohol. You cannot even drink a single beer, well you might get away with a lose dose combo, but if you high dose you are putting yourself at risk. They do not mix with each other.
> 
> They sell perfectly legal and basically poisonous plants with hallucinogenic properties, legally. They can kill you, yet they illegalize the safer stuff. Go figure, right?
> 
> Anyways... the recreational value for Phenibut is basically non-existent. It is like an extremely light version of a prescription anti-anxiety.
> 
> Anyways, yeah, don't mix phenibut with alcohol. You might not wake up, or it might take you a really long time to wake up.


Oh nonsense, I used to drink alcohol and take phenibut daily. No big deal.

I used to have my own brand, selling the purest of purse phenibut. Call it FAA, t is no different Than HCL, just a marketing tool.

The only other way for phenibut to exist is in a freebase form, which would not be orally active.

Just marketing and misinformation.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I don't understand what the difference between the hydrochloride and free amino acid phenibut would be, other than being less acidic?


----------



## MrKappa

istayhome said:


> Oh nonsense, I used to drink alcohol and take phenibut daily. No big deal.


Yeah? Someone called an ambulance on me and I got stuck with the bill.

It's basically the same sort of thing as mixing GHB and Alcohol, only with Phenibut you need a few more grams of powder.

I am no neuroscientist, but I suspect it's something to do with overloading the GABA receptors in the brain.

Good news though, once your in emergency, it's sort of funny to listen to the staff fumble all over each other trying to figure out what happened. They have no clue. You won't be able to help them either cause your memory will be gone for a day or so.

That's why I said you might get away with a low dose combo. You can get away with that on GHB.

Anyone remember what people G'ing out look like? "lean on your side buddy, don't swallow your tongue, is that your mickey of rum over there?" Anyways, here's someone overdosing G I guess, I've never seen someone like that before, but I know it's worse when you mix in alcohol.






Phenibut isn't comparable, you just are not going to get any recreational value out of it. Not to my knowledge, but you cannot mix it with alcohol. You aren't going to be able to slip it into someones drink and there won't be any date rape drug epidemic bull as a result. Stuff will stay legal, it's been legal for decades.

Anyways with the phenibut it's more like a respiratory slow down, shallow breathing, unconsciousness, and supposedly death if you really overdo it.


----------



## masterridley

I'm quite interested in trying this FAA Phenibut as the HCI form did not do anything for me.

Do you have any suggestions as to the brand?


----------



## istayhome

MrKappa said:


> Yeah? Someone called an ambulance on me and I got stuck with the bill.
> 
> It's basically the same sort of thing as mixing GHB and Alcohol, only with Phenibut you need a few more grams of powder.
> 
> I am no neuroscientist, but I suspect it's something to do with overloading the GABA receptors in the brain.


You took too much phenibut AND drank too much. It is possible to use both together responsibly, just as it is possible to use GHB and Alcohol together responsibly. I have used both in combination at times since I was 17 and not had problems. However I agree that there is nothing recreational abut phenibut.

Again, "Phenbut FAA" is a marketing ploy. Pure Phenibut Hcl, (>99.99%) is as good as you will get, but you need a good chemical manufacturer to score it. good luck.


----------



## MrKappa

No way... too much phenibut... I thought, hey lets see if I can get high off this. Didn't happen. I think were talking a small pile like upwards of 10 grams. That's alot of powder and the stuff smells and tastes absolutely rank. I just opened my package to check, the odor and taste is noxious. In fact, I think of all the powders I've ever tasted, it's one of worst.

One beer... I'm not even sure if I finished it. Out like a light.

Looks like the FAA stuff sticks together in clumps...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/phenibut-faa-is-it-supposed-to-be-so-clumpy-756666/

http://www.pharmacyreviewer.com/for...ntidepressant-medicines/27230-phenibut-3.html



> Phenibut F.A.A. It has a mild bitter taste, and is moderately soluble in water. It is highly pure: more than 99.5% Phenibut molecules by weight (actually, no impurities at all are detectable by HPLC).


Stuff won't get banned. It's on the up and up.


----------



## nesker

I have been using phenibut for a while now. Looking at my bottle, I don'tsee HCI or FAA. How do I know which one it is????


----------



## lotus14

istayhome said:


> Again, "Phenbut FAA" is a marketing ploy. Pure Phenibut Hcl, (>99.99%) is as good as you will get, but you need a good chemical manufacturer to score it. good luck.


You _obviously_ haven't tried both kinds so why are you acting like an expert?

The 'regular' kind (HCL), which is crystalline like granulated sugar takes longer to come on, tastes awful, and is very acidic giving some people stomach problems.

The FAA kind is a clumpy powder like cornstarch and has a neutral ph. It has very little taste, is easy to take sublingually (try that with the HCL!) and comes on faster.

The two kinds each have their supporters for different reasons. Different people react to things differently. Personally I prefer the HCL for daily or twice daily dosing and the FAA under the tongue for quick, emergency use and for multiple doses throughout the day.

As far as I know, Liftmode is the only company that sells FAA. Their rep is quite good in phenibut circles and they are the only company I buy from anymore - product is always the same. However I do take their "Certificate of Analysis" claiming 99.5%+ purity with a grain of salt.


----------



## Billius

Wow this thread has all kinds of wrong; broscience, bickering, fascism with a slight sprinkle of truth. You people should listen to istayhome.


----------



## chicagochuck

I took about 700mg of Phenbut FAA. I ordered of course form lift-mode about 45 mins later I noticed a anxiety relief. I went to the gym and I was able to do cardio about the same amount of time as I usually do. It was just more of constant bursts of energy then I usually notice but that could be something else. I did feel a mood lift. And I noticed I was more talkative then usual

I took it in the morning and ate a small breakfast about 45 mins later, I know that most people say wait at-least an hour after taking your dose and eating something.

This stuff doesn't mix well with water i took some of it under the tongue , it wasn't to bad but I decided to mix the rest with water and I eventually got it in down.

I have a capsule machine so next time I dose I will capsule the Phenibut. I'll take about 1 gram. I wont eat anything for at-least an hour, and post back my results.


----------

